# Eating squirrels, opossums and such.



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

I would like to know how to prepair squirrels, opossums, rattlesnakes and other exotic critters for the dinner table and I would like to know what they taste like (chicken?) My wife says that I will eat anything but I'm not sure about that. I have to say that eating an opossum would be very low on my dinner wants but that's because they look like big rats. I hear that some folk eat them often. I guess that I would eat one if times were difficult and those days may come. This thread may be fun and informative.

Philbee


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I grew up in the Florida swamps, hunting, with the rule that if I killed it I ate it. So I have eaten 'bout everything. I always par-boiled the squirrel for a few minutes before frying. Fry the snake just like chicken. As for possum, we never killed them, we trapped them alive. We would feed them out for a week or two on grains and fruit to clean them out before we ate them, and even at that they aren't on my list of favorites. I just can't see shooting one running out of a dead cows butt and then eating it. Squirrel is still a favorite, groundhog a little greasy but good bar-b-cued, don't really care for rabbit. Raccoon is a little strong tasting for my likes. 
Carp is not real great, but Buffalo Fish and Suckers are real good as are freshwater Drum.
If you're hungry enough, it is all edible.

galump

Note: (politically incorrect): Robin taste just like dove, pigeon is absolutely delicious and starlings make a decent soup stock.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

anybody eaten woodchuck?


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Groundhog is what us folk down here call woodchuck (I think). Greasy, but a good, not too wild taste if young. I like it best bar-b-qued.

galump


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Anything you kill you can eat. In the south we always fried everything, might be a reason everything tastes like chicken. Armadillo is tasty if you can keep from thinking about the animal. It doesn't have to be a rattlesnake to eat it. Other snakes taste about the same.
If you skin out a raccoon or the neighbor's house cat nobody can tell the difference.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I have ate alot of critters too. I found plant eaters taste better than meat eaters. It's how you care for it and prepare it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Squirrels, groundhogs, and beavers can be eaten right away but scavengers such as possums and ***** should be fed a better diet before eaten. You should learn to be able to distinguish a young squirrel from and older squirrel before attempting to fry one. As only the young squirrels can go straight into the frying pan while the older ones will have to be boiled, or pressure cooked before frying.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

pancho said:


> Anything you kill you can eat. In the south we always fried everything, might be a reason everything tastes like chicken. Armadillo is tasty if you can keep from thinking about the animal. It doesn't have to be a rattlesnake to eat it. Other snakes taste about the same.
> If you skin out a raccoon or the neighbor's house cat nobody can tell the difference.


Sorry, won't eat a coyote.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's a recipe for ya........

click on:

http://groups.msn.com/HotPepperForum/cooknpreservn.msnw?action=get_message&mview=&ID_Message=60899


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

The swiss have a recipe for rat stew which is served in only one restaurant today.... I tried it when i was breeding rats for my lizard, it actually tastes good.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Just yesterday I heard what has to be the best Bluegrass song I've heard in years. It went something like:

My kids are hungry,
And my dog needs a bone.
I ain't got no job,
So I'm on my way home.

An hour after sundown,
And much to my delight,
There's 5 pounds of 'possum
In my headlights tonight.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

moonwolf said:


> anybody eaten woodchuck?


Yes :Bawling:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Rockin'B said:


> Sorry, won't eat a coyote.


In many places they eat dog. Coyote should be a more natural organic food than dog.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Woodchucks in wisconsin are protected, bet ya didn't know that.( prolly don't care )
Should be able to google some good recipes.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

brownegg said:


> Woodchucks in wisconsin are protected, bet ya didn't know that.


EXCEPT on your own property. 

Martin


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Mama battered and fried squirrel, then served it with squirrel gravy. She also made squirrel stew. I liked it either way. Battered and fried snapping turtle was tough, but it's good in stew. Elk is very lean and dark. Delicious! My BIL has a bear in his freezer and I'm hoping he'll be serving some at the next family get-together.

I've never eaten possum, but I had a great uncle who loved it baked with sweet potatoes.

Oh, squirrel tastes like squirrel. Snapping turtle tastes like snapping turtle, etc.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

pancho said:


> In many places they eat dog. Coyote should be a more natural organic food than dog.


I've tried it. It was the mystery meat at a game feed. Every year a bunch of guys get together for a game meat feed and they always have one dish that is the "mystery meat".Everyone writes down their guess. One year one of the guys brought cooked coyote. 
It was horrible. No, it was beyond horrible.

I'll leave it for everyone else.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Never eaten dog or cat, but spent a lot time in europe and was told by several people that you cannot tell cat from rabbit. They sell a lot of rabbit over there, with the feet left, suposedly so you can tell it's not cat.
There are millions of feral dogs and cats that cause a lot of ecological damage (especially the feral cats). There are millions of hungry people in the world.

galump


----------



## Jethro (Sep 30, 2005)

We love ****, you parboil it first and then barbeque it. I like it as good or better than pork. In fact, northern indians used to call them Fur Pigs.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

dont toss them squirrell heads. you can deep fry em and use one of those walnut crackers to split the skull and eat the brains. Or you can take the brains out and scramble them in with your eggs


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

brownegg said:


> Woodchucks in wisconsin are protected, bet ya didn't know that.( prolly don't care )
> Should be able to google some good recipes.



call them whistle pig then there ok no body knows what your sayin

realy didn'y know that, WHY?

why on earth would our dnr protect woodcuck they are every were.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Paquebot said:


> EXCEPT on your own property.
> 
> Martin


it's a good thing that the only place i ever shot them was at my aunt's house


i think that falls under then nephew clause 
that would be that unmarried aunts get to count nephews as imediate family so they can come shoot their vermen, it's an unwritten rule.

she had one tunnel under the footings to the garage then come up inside 
right through the asphalt man did it make a mess in the garage chewed up the bottom of garage door.


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

deaconjim said:


> Just yesterday I heard what has to be the best Bluegrass song I've heard in years. It went something like:
> 
> My kids are hungry,
> And my dog needs a bone.
> ...



LOL My Kids listened to that song so much they broke my tape about a month ago.

I love rattelsnake and mud turtle. Has anyone eatin crow? I have been wanting to try it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

BBQ **** is good, but about anything BBQ'd is good. Used to have a tavern here that served it every friday night for 10 cents a plate and did a brisk business. Of course, they sold it cheap to get you in to buy beer. Muskrat is good fried too. My MIL could always fry wild game well. She browned it like chicken and then put a lid on and turned the heat down. Sort of steamed it as it slowly fried. Very tender.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

DrippingSprings said:


> dont toss them squirrell heads. you can deep fry em and use one of those walnut crackers to split the skull and eat the brains. Or you can take the brains out and scramble them in with your eggs



"Gawd, Dripping Springs" you're as gross as my Ma! She'd take one of those cooked heads in her hand. Then with the other hand she would grab a butter knife by the blade and then wack the squirrel head with the handle of the butter knife. Crack that head open then suck the brains out. She thought she was in heaven. 

She would also scramble pig brains in her eggs!


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

"dont toss them squirrell heads. you can deep fry em and use one of those walnut crackers to split the skull and eat the brains. Or you can take the brains out and scramble them in with your eggs"

I remember my dad a picking a squirrel head off the platter an just just crunching it up with his teeth, he used to chew porkchop bones up also..


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

poorboy said:


> "dont toss them squirrell heads. you can deep fry em and use one of those walnut crackers to split the skull and eat the brains. Or you can take the brains out and scramble them in with your eggs"
> 
> I remember my dad a picking a squirrel head off the platter an just just crunching it up with his teeth, he used to chew porkchop bones up also..


did we have the same dad? :shrug:


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

When I was young, it was a special treat to eat at Grandaddy's house after he had been squirrel hunting. Grandma made delicious fried squirrel. For years I just thought it was some kinda small chicken. :shrug: She cooked a lot of venison, duck and fish too since the whole family were big hunters and fishermen. I doubt if they ever ate much else for many years. But squirrel was a family favorite.


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

My grandpa eats squirrel heads. It's kinda nasty having them on the plate "looking" at you.


----------



## mandyh (Jun 10, 2006)

Put some brown sugar in the pot with any wild meat you cook. It takes the gamey flavor out of it. Just a tablespoon of so.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Niki said:


> did we have the same dad? :shrug:


He usta teaseme if one was not shot in the head, "cancha hit em in the head". Next hunting trip I'd bring em in mostly headshot and his coment would be,"you ruined the part I like best". So I finally just started shooting them thru the ribcage and taking the teasing about not being able to hit em in the head..


----------



## foxfire51 (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the tip about putting a bit of brown sugar in with the meat to remove the "gamey" taste. I'll give that a try.

I've eaten a bunch of stuff over the years: squirrel, rabbit (cottontail), rattlesnake, muskrat, beaver, raccoon, groundhog (woodchuck), etc. The groundhog was prepared with dumplings and wasn't too bad. The young ones are best. 

As for muskrat and beaver, I don't really like to eat meat that is dead when I get to it. Most 'rats and beaver are dead in a conibear trap. But occasionally, you may get one still alive or not yet drowned in a leghold trap. The beaver was cooked up and added to a thick stew. Also made some into sausage. It was really good that way. The muskrat was just floured and fried as you might squirrel or chicken. Not bad. Dark meat and a bit sweet for my taste. 

The raccoon was "roasted" and was pretty greasy. Another one was made into raccoon stew. It was good.

Dove is good, just not a lot of meat on the little rascals. Takes a bunch to make a mess.

The rattlesnake was dressed and fried as you might fry up a mess of chicken or rabbit. In fact, I recall it tasting a bit like tame rabbit.

We eat a lot of deer meat and raise our own grass-fed beef. 

There are a whole lot of tasty critters out there!
Enjoy
FF51


----------



## foxfire51 (Aug 10, 2006)

Snapping turtle is another one that is pretty good. Quite a bit of meat on one of any size at all. floured and fried in a deep covered skillet, it is pretty tasty.

FF51


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

softshell turtle is way good, too!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Turtle soup!! YUM!!
When I was a kid, sometimes the gackles would migrate and black the sky. You could shoot a rock up with a wrist rocket and drop one almost every shot. You could fill up a croker sack in no time. They eat pretty good too. As do Robins and other birds 
No one ever brings up slingshots in the preparedness forum, but they are great. put a bunch of bb's in your mouth, spit a bunch into the pouch of your sling shot and you have a great, silent close range shotgun for taking birds.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Alright............ everyone is grosssssssssssssssssssssssing me out here....LOL . I thought I was doing pretty good at eating different things being a city girl and all...but I guess I was wrong. I have ate Deer,Catfish,Bass,Mallard and other wild duck, not including what I raise. I have wanted to try squirrel and some other game. I don't know about this squirrel brains,opussom and rats.....OMG. My boss is even having turkey fries YUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKIIIIEEEE. I really do want to try alot of different things.. I think I might need to do a mystery dishes where I don't know what I'm eating until I'm done. Can a city girl do this I guess I'll keep on trying this countery stuff ai'nt as easy as it looked...


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

We grew up eating squirrel, rabbit, turtle. Whatever Dad could hunt, and we were glad to get it. 
Dad cleaned and gutted, then soaked them overnight in salt water. Fried them up just dipped in flour and a little salt and pepper. 
We did eat groundhog once. Dad baked it with some veggies and it was really good. I was prepared for a gamey taste, but it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Who's eaten crow, you know the bird that has a hunting season on it? I've read that crow is about un-edible and just taste like yuck. Is this true? Who eats crow and hunts crow of the table? I'm I mis-formed? I only eat what I kill, so I only kill what is tasty.

NEED Opinions!!!! Thanks


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

fitwind said:


> Can a city girl do this I guess I'll keep on trying this countery stuff ai'nt as easy as it looked...


.....and with that line of grammar misspelling, and use of the word 'ain't' , you're more than half way there. lol.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

You definately need to parboil squirrels, especially older ones. Cook em till the meat starts falling off the bone-then you can grill em or whatever. If you don't you won't even get a fork into their gravy! Rabbit dipped in egg or milk, then rolled in bread crumbs and deep fried is excellent. Snapping turtle can't be beat. I've had bear meat-reminded me of pork more than anything else, but the thing that surprised me most how good it was was muskrat! My friend's mom fixed it for us. She put it in a slow cooker with carrots, potatoes, onions, celery, tomatoes and by golly you coulda swore you were eatin the best roast beef! They're a clean animal. I don't trap anymore, but if I did, I wouldn't hesitate eating a muskrat for a minute.


----------



## jpickens (May 15, 2006)

I've eaten sunfish, squirrel, carp, snapping turtle, groundhog, bass, snake, gator, bear, deer, elk, shark, frog legs, buffalo, and beefalo.


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

If the Lord Created it its worth eating. i think any animal tastes diff it depends on how you prep and cook it. and all animals bbq taste good. i all so think if it was cooked and smelled good id try it once and if i liked it it would be a regulair dam i wish i could spell sorry just a dumb hill billy here


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

don't forget muskrats,beaver,turtle..........deer=10+,,,,squirrel=8,,,rabbit=8,,,,beaver,muskrat= 6,,,,turtle6,,,,,young groundhog=6....young ****=5....old ****,groundhog=3....possum,skunk,yote=-1, have to be drunk or starved for few days.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

when I was about5-6 , a friend of our family would cook chicken feet and make noodles with them. I never ate the feet , but did eat the undeveloped egg sac from the old hens she cooked.Also, guinea hens.Like venison,rabbit,turtle,squirrel,duck (even mud hen roasted),and almost all fish(so far).Like shrimp,crab ,but not lobster.Don't like ground hog,or maybe it wasn't prepared the right way.Have eaten all sorts of wild game at game fries.


----------



## Nobody (Jan 20, 2007)

Squirrel dumplings! Hard to beat. My grandmother loved the brains, I have to pass on that part.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

You know its bad when like today I seen a Roadkilled Groundhog.What do I think? What a waste of good eating. :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We've eaten wild rabbit, squirrel, groundhog, snapping turtle, and, of course, venison in the last six months. Squirrel DEFINITELY needs some pre-cooking before frying, and MIL makes squirrel gravy with the drippings. YUM! I do have to draw the line at brains, though. Groundhog is excellent barbequed, but what isn't when you put sauce on it? Turtle also needs to be pressured before frying. Rabbit is good in a crockpot, much like a pot roast, with 'taters & onions.

We have not eaten opossum, but have heard the same things stated here by others - it needs to be fed for a week to "clean" it's system as it is a scavenger. Haven't eaten **** since I was young. A local church would have a ham & raccoon supper as a fundraiser every year. It is dark meat, and strong, but not bad, just different. 

All that said, even DH's family affectionately calls us "The Clampetts" because we eat so much wild game. The neighbor showed up on our doorstep yesterday evening and offered us a deer he had just hit with his car. I guess in this instance, the reputation for eating wild game paid off!

Happy eatin'!

-Joy


----------

